# Service O&w Caribbean 1000 ???



## Henrik (Feb 18, 2008)

I am thinking of buying an O&W Caribbean 1000 that has been in a safe for the last 5 years. The watch is in excellent condition but I assume that I first need to service it. Questions:

* Can I trust the local repair shop with the service or should I send it to someone that has dealt with caribbeans before?

* How much would a service roughly cost ?

Any other input or comments are greatly appreciated as I am new to O&W watches

Thanks in advance

Regards,

Henrik


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Apart from the waterresistance the inside is an ETA which can be found in many other watches, so most places should in theory be able to service it - you may need to get hold of the correct gaskets from Mr O&W direct or Roy and this should not be a problem.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Henrik said:


> I am thinking of buying an O&W Caribbean 1000 that has been in a safe for the last 5 years. The watch is in excellent condition but I assume that I first need to service it. Questions:
> 
> * Can I trust the local repair shop with the service or should I send it to someone that has dealt with caribbeans before?
> 
> ...


It depends on what you mean by the local repair shop. If he's the type that struggles to change batteries and scuffs the case when doing so, then I would say no. A few years ago and before I bought a case opener, I took my Accurist with the same movement (battery quartz) as the Citizen Navihawk to my local "watchmaker" to have a new battery fitted. He told me he couldn't do anything for the watch as the capacitor had gone














Even I knew that it wasn't a kinetic.







As such, I wouldn't risk a Caribbean with a local until you know theey're any good.

On Caribbeans, the gaskets go and liquefy and can goo up the movement. I don't know about the availability of the gaskets as I've never tried. Roy may be able to get them. However, it's worth noting that Roy has sold out of all the other Caribbean parts that he had in stock. I don't know if he can get more.

I personally would send a Caribbean to someone who has proved himself to be competent by the experiences of other forum members. Whilst I've never used him, Steve Burrage seems to fit this brief. I intend to use him in the future.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

As a caveat to the above, I wouldn't assume that it needs servicing. If it had been in a safe for 25 years, then definitely. My experience with Caribbeans is to leave well alone unless you have to open them. It's not the movement that's the problem, as pointed out above. Rather, it's the scarcity of the other parts such as the crystal and the bezel if they need repalcing as a result of the case being opened.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input !

Regards,

Henrik


----------

